# Information on Martial Arts, Please.



## rose1_goddess (Jul 1, 2006)

Several years ago when I was in the military, I happened to see my Section Commander at the Base Gym and she was training in Martial Arts. I asked her what Martial Art she was learning and now can't remember what it was. I'm now interested in taking up a Martial Art myself and was so intrigued by watching her do her forms and weapons I would love to give the Martial Art she was doing a try myself. I think it was a Korean Martial Art from my very bad memory, but in truth this may or may not be true. I have looked on the internet at various places and tried to read up on various kinds of Martial Arts but really can't seem to figure out which one it was. The day I was watching her she was using a very long staff made out of wood, which could be used by various forms I suppose but, I know this is not help full but if any one can help me I would appreciate it. I do remember the name was not something that I had ever heard before, like Tawkwondo and I do remember that she stated that the form she was learning was not that wide spread here in the United States and there for had a hard time finding someone to train with when she moved from Base to Base. Thank you for any help.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 1, 2006)

Wish I could help but I have no ideal, but welcome to MT and happy posting.
Terry


----------



## rmclain (Jul 1, 2006)

Which branch of the military were you in?

R. McLain


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Rose, welcome to MT.    Perhaps your senior officer was practicing Kobudo?  I trained in this martial art for a few months about eight years ago.  I used a six-foot bo staff.

More information can be found here: http://okinawa-budou.org/IOKA/

Good luck in your search!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Rose goddess, welcome to MT!

And good luck on finding the martial art your SC was trained in.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!
It's difficult to determine which martial art it was without more detailed info such as names of forms / techniques, etc...


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 2, 2006)

Nanbudo uses the staff a bit. It is a fairly recent art that is not very widespread yet and this might explain why there would be few instructors in the USA.

(edit) Several shools of karate may also teach weapons like the Bo staff as part of their curriculum.


----------



## still learning (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello, Try looking for a Kempo/Kenpo schools? ...many have weapons training included.  For us we learn to use the Staff,short sticks,knives,nunchuks,six inch sticks,Kama's and our Professor gives us a very short lesson using a six foot rope...pretty neat learning how to use it as a defence weapon.

A lot of different martial arts schools will include weapons if the Sensi knows them and wants to teach them.

Keep in mind...you may want to visit a few schools first..get the feel of it..find a Instructor you like....trust your instincts on this!!!  ...Aloha

PS: Weapons training is very good to know..many things around you can be substitute in a street fight.


----------



## Franzfri (Jul 3, 2006)

Shou Lin (Kung Fu) (Chinese MA) also uses a bow staff.  You should see the elementary school children weild it.  Maybe an MA that is unusual isn't the way to go.
Fran


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

franzfr said:
			
		

> Shou Lin (Kung Fu) (Chinese MA) also uses a bow staff. You should see the elementary school children weild it. Maybe an MA that is unusual isn't the way to go.
> Fran


Actually, a Chinese martial art would use the Chinese term for the staff, not *bo*, which is a shortened version of the Japanese rokushakubo.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 3, 2006)

Since you said it was most likely a form of KMA, almost every KMA use some form of the staff (K. Jang Bong),though. 

Kuk Sool Won,HwaRang Do,Hapkido,and TKD..these are the more "common" arts one will run into.:idunno: Not too sure if this may have helped. Oh..and welcome to MT.


----------



## wowzer77 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well the name you said you thought it might be reminded me of 'Tae Kwon Do', but that is of course very widespread around the world.  It could be about anything.  If I were you, I'd probably just find a school in your area that teaches hapkido or hwa rang do and go with it.  Good luck by the way.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 14, 2006)

Could have also been Tang Soo Do.


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

She may have been working on tea kwon do or tang soo do, the first you said you thoght she said but the bo staff sounds like tang so, if it infolved a lot of blocking and kicking it was tea kwon do. Tea kwon do schools are somewhat easy to find in some states. tang soo do schools are hard to find though. anyway hope i could help welcome to MT.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

Perhaps, Tang Soo Do, Hwarangdo, or Hapkido


----------

